# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La riada del Ebro costará a las aseguradoras más de 10 millones de euros

## Jonasino

> Las mayores indemnizaciones se concentran en el campo: ya se han comunicado partes de siniestro por más de 5.000 hectáreas y 10.000 cabezas de ganado muertas
> 
> Las inundaciones que se produjeron entre los últimos días de febrero y los primeros de marzo en los pueblos ribereños del Ebro les costarán a las aseguradoras más de 10 millones de euros, según las primeras estimaciones provisionales.
> 
> El grueso de las indemnizaciones se concentran en el sector agropecuario y, en particular, en el tramo aragonés del Ebro. Ha sido en esta Comunidad en la que se han producido los mayores daños por una riada que, además, también ha afectado a tierras ribereñas de La Rioja y de Navarra.
> 
> En estos momentos, Agroseguro entidad que agrupa a compañías aseguradoras para la gestión de pólizas de agricultura y ganadería ya ha recibido partes de daños de más de 5.000 hectáreas de cultivo unas 4.500 en Aragón y de 10.000 cabezas de ganado que perecieron en granjas aragonesas que resultaron anegadas por la riada.
> 
> A falta de que se especifiquen las valoraciones de daños y las indemnizaciones a los asegurados, en principio se calcula que como mínimo eso se traducirá en el desembolso de no menos de 10 millones de euros a los damnificados.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20150...503160816.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y qué quiere decir el ABC? Para eso están los seguros.
 El Agroseguro, al igual que todos los ramos y compañías tienen sus previsiones y reservas, no pasa absolutamente nada.

O es que también van a tergiversar para intentar pedir nuevos trasvases como es su línea editorial en éste tema?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

